# Gigantic Frankenstein aka Big Franky



## Moebius

As I have mentioned to everyone that has suggested this to us, it has been the number one request so far. Not that that means it would be a great seller. I personally have always believed in this kit, that if reissued, it would sell. We had seen the vinyl prepaints from Japan years ago. Not much detail, but I was selling them, and Steve at CultTVMan was selling them. And we both sold out quick. So.....

I am pleased to announce that we have acquired a license from Universal to reissue this kit! Universal has gratiously informed us they will be happy to put the copyright in order for us, and this will be released as it originally was, ©Universal Studios. The copyright had been a sticking point for us. We had been told by many that no license was needed, but it's truly not the case. It is parody of course, but it is parody _owned_ by Universal. We'd like to stay on their good side!

No release date at this time, we're just so excited we wanted to get the news out! We will announce an MSRP and release date in February with the rest of our 2008 releases. As far as pricing, it will be less expensive than the Japanese vinyl, but it won't be cheap. Due to the tooling costs, and what we perceive as a small audience for it, it has to be priced accordingly.

Which brings us to the next item: If we have a Universal license, what else do we have planned? Sorry, but you'll have to wait until February!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

:woohoo: "BIIIIGGGG FRAAAAAANKIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" :woohoo: 

WOW! This is great news Frank. Thanks, you're the greatest.

RK


----------



## frankenstyrene

Not a kit I personally ever wanted, but I'm happy you are able to produce it! Continued success to you in the new year - looking forward to word on further Universal releases!


----------



## fluke

Though its not my dream kit ....I'm excited for the guys who have wanted this one for ever and I'm more happy to see Frank and all involved so *IN GEAR! and digging it!*

*man this is soooo cool! *

*What next? The Moon bus, Chitty or the Nautilus??*

:woohoo:


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Frank! Great news! 

I've been a little finacially behind to be able to get your new releases, but please keep me posted on what's avalible. I'd like to carry more of your stuff!

Incidently, how about a second "Big Frankie" that has been reduced to 1/4 the size on the Big Frankie? maybe call him "Junior Frankie", a short charactureized version that's less money to ship and produce and comes in a regular size box. It's an idea, but best of luck in your Big frankie venture.

Now, if you get the Universal liscencing, how about re-doing all the Aurora monsters with the actual actor's likenesses in new poses. And PLEASE, no more Frankensteins walking on the gravestones. 

Sincerly,

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## Mark McGovern

I have one already, but it's such a cool kit I'll probably have to get your reissue. Maybe convert him to more normal proportions - now _that_ would be a Monster - ! Congratulations on getting the license; I won't start the Wish List now, but prepare yourself 'cause it'll be *HUGE* when it starts.

Mark McG.


----------



## otto

Frank, I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl LOL! Thanks for the GIGANTIC news, I've been waiting on this for many many years. Thanks for taking a chance on this one, I hope it bays off BIG.


----------



## BadRonald

I never understood the appeal of this kit but I am happy for all of the people on this board who have wanted this kit repopped for so long.


----------



## Zorro

Ok. Now I _know_ the end of the world is nigh. Frank, you are one cool dude!


----------



## wolfman66

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I cant wait for this kit to come out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Sign me up!!! WOW!!! This is GREAT news!!!

I will definately be getting one or two of these for sure!!! 
WOW!!! 

Thanks Frank!!!
MMM


----------



## kit-junkie

I don't know where I'll put it, bit I want one.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!







Awesome news! It's like the old days of Polar Lights all over again! But even better! Thanks Frank!


----------



## wolfman66

Moebius if you can come out with a Big Bride for Frankie!But back to the topic and the best new around glad you got the rights from Universal to do the big guy and cant wait to get a bunch of them Big Frankies from ya!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barnabas Collin

Hi Frank,
Will there also be a Big Bride following him?


----------



## Steve244

oooo xmas in january. me; i'll make do with a big seaview.


----------



## phrankenstign

BIG PHRANKIE!!!

BIG PHRANKIE!!!

BIG PHRANKIE!!!


----------



## wolfman66

phrankenstign said:


> BIG PHRANKIE!!!
> 
> BIG PHRANKIE!!!
> 
> BIG PHRANKIE!!!


I SECOND THAT
BIG FRANKIE,BIG FRANKIE BIG FRANKIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Oh, why not!

BIG FRANKY!
BIG FRANKY! 
BIG FRANKY!


----------



## AFILMDUDE

COMING SOON!!


----------



## wolfman66

*MOEBUIS AGAIN THANKS FOR BRINGING THE BIG FRANKIE BACK TO US!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mrmurph

Nicely done, Frank! I can't wait to see the Big Guy on store shelves.
As for what else I'd like to see from the Universal catalog: go through any old issue of FM. I'd be delighted to see any characters that have been done before, and doubly glad to see those that hav e never been (affordably) released.
Congrats to all involved!


----------



## Ravenauthor

Looking forward to this. At the top of my wish list for Universal properties I'd like to see as a kit, would have to be Abbott and Costello.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

The Metaluna Mutant from This Island Earth was from Universal. As far as I know a Styrene kit has never been made of it (although Aurora had plans to).


----------



## Marko

That is the best news you could give us. THANK YOU SO MUCH! You can put me down for 4 of them, maybe more. It will sell out, I believe. Much quicker then Big Seaview anyway. How about the Big Laguna? That was a Big Creature of the Black Lagoon, similar to big Frankie. Some independent hobby guys did that about 12 years ago. I know Bill Ayers was involved. It was resin. Anyway, looking forward to your Big Frankie and whateve else you put out. You the man!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Being a MONSTER guy, I can only imagine what Moebius has up their sleeves with the Universal license but I would think it has a very good chance of being MONSTERS related!!!Metaluna Mutant would certainly be a good choice and make sure it includes the girl too! What is interesting is that we are also seeing the Invisible Man which is Universal as well. I should have picked up on that before... 

But this news of "BIG FRANKENSTEIN" is truelly AMAZING!
We all knew if anyone could get this done...it would be you guys! And I can't thank you enough!!!

Congratulations....and please oh please if I may say....don't let us wait too long!!! 

Get it on the schedule as soon as you can! And THANKS again!


MMM


----------



## phrankenstign

Christmas is coming very early this year!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Okay, I'm psyched.

Steve


----------



## The Batman

For me, a lot of the appeal of having this kit is getting a repro of the box ( I *hope* that is in the plans ). Secondarily is the nostalgia of having this kit from my childhood again - and it doesn't even have to come with the three bottles of Testors Paint that the original kit had!

If we're talkin somewhere around the $50.00 - $60.00 range for this re-issue, I'm in for sure. As I recall, my original only cost $5.00 back in the day.










- GJS


----------



## The Batman

Marko said:


> That is the best news you could give us. THANK YOU SO MUCH! You can put me down for 4 of them, maybe more. It will sell out, I believe. Much quicker then Big Seaview anyway. How about the Big Laguna? That was a Big Creature of the Black Lagoon, similar to big Frankie. Some independent hobby guys did that about 12 years ago. I know Bill Ayers was involved. It was resin. Anyway, looking forward to your Big Frankie and whateve else you put out. You the man!!












- GJS


----------



## fluke

Getting the Universal License is groovy and all *BUT*

*DUDES!!!!.....Lets aim for ORIGINAL sculpt kits that we HAVE NOT seen yet...How may Franky, Wolfy, Dracky and Creature kits do we need? Thats whats cool about our interests.....unlike military guys and their 2000 versions of P51's, Me109's, M4, Panther and Tiger tanks...GEEESH!!!*

*GO Moebius and Marnarch! Bring it on!!!!!....we are your 12th man!!!*

*BTW....Seahawks RULE!!!! Phpthphtphphtphpphh!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## wolfman66

Moebuis if ya can lets see a Lon Chaney Sr. London after Midnight in Styrene  and plus a more accurate Phantom of the opera that resembles Lon Chaney SR. Standing by his Organ


----------



## Moebius

The Batman said:


> If we're talkin somewhere around the $50.00 - $60.00 range for this re-issue, I'm in for sure. As I recall, my original only cost $5.00 back in the day.
> 
> - GJS


The 60% repro box from Dave over at Morbid is $32 itself. The kit will be more than $60 as the reasons I stated in the opening post. I hate to price it high, but it is very costly to tool. The box is like the original, wrapped paper like our Jekyll and Voyager reissues. All the little things add up on this, licensing, "fancy" box, very large kit, expensive tooling, and a small customer base. It will be worth the money, but this is exactly why no one has done it before, it isn't a big money maker in anyone's book.


----------



## GlennME

Nice work Uncle frank. 

I'm definitely interested in picking up a Big Frankie, and I second AFILMDUDE in requesting a Metaluna Mutant kit, if you can get the licence.

Glenn 

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## HARRY

Great news Frank!!!I can only imagine whats next.Keep this 49 years old inner 12 year old boy alive for as long as you can.


----------



## Marko

It will be worth it Uncle Frank! For sure, the box should be done exactly like the original. This is probably a one shot deal, don't hold back on the box, instructions, etc. Thanks again, looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Gillmen

The metaluna mutant would be cool as would be the mole man which I believe an original exists because I already own a box and instruction sheet! See below!! :woohoo:


----------



## Mark McGovern

BIG FAITH DOMERGUE! 

BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!

BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!

BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!

BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!

Or should I be addressing this one to Lunatic Fringe - ?

Mark McG.


----------



## wolfman66

Gillmen said:


> The metaluna mutant would be cool as would be the mole man which I believe an original exists because I already own a box and instruction sheet! See below!! :woohoo:


I with ya on that Gillmen would like to see also a Moleman kit!


----------



## fluke

OK.....who let Mark out of his cell 'again'


----------



## The Batman

Moebius said:


> The 60% repro box from Dave over at Morbid is $32 itself. The kit will be more than $60 as the reasons I stated in the opening post. I hate to price it high, but it is very costly to tool. The box is like the original, wrapped paper like our Jekyll and Voyager reissues. All the little things add up on this, licensing, "fancy" box, very large kit, expensive tooling, and a small customer base. It will be worth the money, but this is exactly why no one has done it before, it isn't a big money maker in anyone's book.


Still not a deal-breaker but, admittedly, a lot harder to justify to the wife.

- GJS


----------



## Zorro

The Batman said:


> As I recall, my original only cost $5.00 back in the day.
> - GJS


Which of course, was _5 times_ what the original longbox kits were going for at the time.


----------



## wolfman66

Im sold no matter what on getting at least 5 copies of the big Frankie.I waited to long for this kit to get reissued and not going to let the price of what it costs discourage me away from buying them!  Im in all the way on buying BF!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Wow!!! Frank - I'd buy at lease two.

Also another possible kit - London After Midnight 1/8th

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## phrankenstign

Zorro said:


> Which of course, was _5 times_ what the original longbox kits were going for at the time.


That's absolutely true!

I believe the long boxes were advertised at $.98, while Big Phrankie was advertised at $4.98.

Let's do some quick math here. Back in 1999-2000, the Long Box kits were about $15.00. $15 x 5 = $75. If the Long Box kits were produced today, would they still be priced at $15?


----------



## Zorro

phrankenstign said:


> That's absolutely true!
> 
> I believe the long boxes were advertised at $.98, while Big Phrankie was advertised at $4.98.
> 
> Let's do some quick math here. Back in 1999-2000, the Long Box kits were about $15.00. $15 x 5 = $75. If the Long Box kits were produced today, would they still be priced at $15?


Doubtful. I'd go by the Moebius Jekyll and do the math from there (more or less).

I well remember my best friend getting a Big Frankie (his family owned a department store and he got pretty much everything available in the toy department) and feeling envious because I _knew_ Mom and Dad would never spring 5 bucks for a model kit.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Jekyll long box is 24.95. 

Also keep in mind, the PL reissues of Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, Creature, and Mummy were done from existing molds. Jekyll was retooled, as will be the new Big Frankie.


----------



## phrankenstign

So.....

$25 x 5 = $125.


----------



## Moebius

phrankenstign said:


> So.....
> 
> $25 x 5 = $125.


It will be less than that for sure!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I would imagine pricing would be in line with something like the Seaview....


----------



## phrankenstign

Moebius said:


> It will be less than that for sure!


YES!!!!!


----------



## Moebius

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I would imagine pricing would be in line with something like the Seaview....


Close, but less yet! Honestly, with the size/cost of the original style box, I think these cost me more than the Seaview does! I just know that no one would pay that much for the kit if it was over the Seaview. But it will be less than the vinyl Japanese ones were for sure.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

This is beginning to feel like The Price is Right.


----------



## Moebius

I really used to like Let's Make a Deal....


----------



## Bobman

Great news Frank. A kit that most everyone wants and a fair price too. I know I'm down for a few. This will be another big seller fer sure.


Here's a question: How about a *GLOW* version of Big Frank?

Bob


----------



## Night-Owl

This is a great announcement to start the year with!! :thumbsup: Thanks Frank!


----------



## Zombie_61

Just a quick and reasonably easy to answer question from someone who has never owned this kit. How tall is Frankie after assembly (ballpark/guesstimate is good enough)?


----------



## UM_Plastics_Fan

Steve, are you taking Pre-Orders yet? Please, please, please... :roll:


----------



## Duck Fink

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> This is beginning to feel like The Price is Right.


LOWER, BOB, LOWER!!!

Man this is KILLER NEWS!!!!! At less than seaview prices I am good for a big box of them!!!!!! THANKS, FRANK!!!!!!


----------



## Daikaiju1

*Big Frankie*

I have been on this board as a lurker or full member since 2003, and not being an Aurora figure guy, had not heard of the Big Frankie till then. 

But I have heard enough since then to know that it is one of the most highly regarded/sought after kits in that realm. 

I say 4 pages of excitement since the announcement this morning? Yer on a winner!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys

Great news! I'll buy two.

Will it include paint and brushes?
A Glow in the Dark variant?

A Frightening Lightning Gigantic Frankenstein box variant would look awesome.


----------



## otto

I know the universal monsters have been done to death, but I think very high quality, (think Janus Quality)on affordable styrene kits would sell very well. All new karloff Frank, Bela Dracula, Chaney wolfman. Done as well as the Nosferatu these kits could sell very well I'd hope. I'd second the motion for London after midnight kit too!


----------



## otto

If Revell still has the tooling ( I heard they did) I'd also like to see repops of the MOM Creature and Wolfman. Congrats on getting the Universal License, I'm sure whatever you do with it we will all be very happy campers. I'm so happy with the news so far, I'm nearly insane with joy. ( I was already a little kwazy)


----------



## Dave Metzner

Gigantic Frankenstein is about 18 3/4 - 19 inches tall.......
Due to the recent problems with lead and paint etc the kit will probably not contain paint and brush.

Dave


----------



## pugknows

Great news! , this resurgence in plastic is a dream come true. 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://youtube.com/profile?user=monstermodelreview


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

UM_Plastics_Fan said:


> Steve, are you taking Pre-Orders yet? Please, please, please... :roll:


As soon as pricing is established....


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
Although I have little interest in this kit I will still buy one out of curiosity factor and help support your company...
It IS great news you have a Universal license!
What I would LOVE to see happen is a reissue of ALL of the MONSTER SCENES kits including VAMPIRELLA and all the lab sets, etc!!! These are the coolest monster stuff EVER done IMO...I think they would find an all new audience and be good sellers- boxes should be exactly the same, too.
Have you considered this?????
Gary


----------



## phrankenstign

Dave Metzner said:


> Gigantic Frankenstein is about 18 3/4 - 19 inches tall.......
> Due to the recent problems with lead and paint etc the kit will probably not contain paint and brush.
> 
> Dave


Dave, Dave, Dave....

I know you always loved threads like this about...

BIG PHRANKIE!!! 

BIG PHRANKIE!!!

BIG PHRANKIE!!!




I was wondering how long it would be before you joined in!


----------



## NTRPRZ

Though I never owned a Gigantic Frankenstein, I've been interested in getting this kit, as I have with all Aurora figures.

The last one I saw, at a toy show in October, was running $700; by comparison if Moebius prices the reissue at $60, it'll still be a bargain.

So, put me down for one, too.


----------



## Moebius

Dave Metzner said:


> Gigantic Frankenstein is about 18 3/4 - 19 inches tall.......
> Due to the recent problems with lead and paint etc the kit will probably not contain paint and brush.
> 
> Dave


Ditto that! Between the licensors at Universal, and my insurance company, I'd have more testing and paperwork, no less a bigger insurance check, than I'd know what to do with.


----------



## Moebius

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> Although I have little interest in this kit I will still buy one out of curiosity factor and help support your company...
> It IS great news you have a Universal license!
> What I would LOVE to see happen is a reissue of ALL of the MONSTER SCENES kits including VAMPIRELLA and all the lab sets, etc!!! These are the coolest monster stuff EVER done IMO...I think they would find an all new audience and be good sellers- boxes should be exactly the same, too.
> Have you considered this?????
> Gary


Yes, I have spoken with the trademark owner on MS, but we have a slight holdup. With Vampi, I have been told in no uncertain terms that the old Aurora piece would never receive licensing. That was direct from Harris Comics. We put the Giant Insect on display at Chicago, and received mixed interest. But I know it will happen, just not sure of the timeline. There is hope for a MS reappearance, but I just can't be specific on anything at this time.


----------



## spindrift

Frank-
Hopeful news- you have to admit MS are some of the nicest and buildable kits that lend themselves to endless dioramas! Obviously you are looking into it since you contacted Harris about Vampi- can you be more specific WHY they won't allow it?
In any case please don't let Vampi be the hold up on producing MS again- with Frankenstein, Dr Deadly and the Victim you have a solid core of figures to START with- think of all of the 1/13 scale figures that are new tools you can proceed with! 
PLEASE pursue it- and the price points would be low enough to get alot sold and be able to expand upon....!
Gary :hat:


----------



## Capt. Krik

Mark McGovern said:


> BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!
> 
> BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!
> 
> BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!
> 
> BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!
> 
> BIG FAITH DOMERGUE!
> 
> Or should I be addressing this one to Lunatic Fringe - ?
> 
> Mark McG.


Dang, Mark! I like the way you think! :devil:


----------



## phrankenstign

SInce the Victim was renamed Dr. Deadly's Daughter, maybe Vampirella could be renamed Bambirella!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Moebius said:


> Yes, I have spoken with the trademark owner on MS, but we have a slight holdup. With Vampi, I have been told in no uncertain terms that the old Aurora piece would never receive licensing. That was direct from Harris Comics. We put the Giant Insect on display at Chicago, and received mixed interest. But I know it will happen, just not sure of the timeline. There is hope for a MS reappearance, but I just can't be specific on anything at this time.


WOW! This just keeps getting better and better!

Thanks FRANK! Whatever you put out that is monster related...I am so there!!!

MMM


----------



## razorwyre1

im happy about the big frankly, but even happier that new (even if its a re-pop) licensed figure models are hitting the market!
i hope this is the start of a new golden age!
frank, if harris wont go for the MS vampirella, how about a new sculpt? (maybe a new sculpt in the MS scale.) i mean, shes one of the most popular subjects in the GK hobby, so i imagine a licensed styrene one would do well


----------



## GlennME

phrankenstign said:


> SInce the Victim was renamed Dr. Deadly's Daughter, maybe Vampirella could be renamed Bambirella!


Hmmm, if the Hunchback can be renamed "The Bellringer" then Vampirella could be called "The Bloodsucker."


----------



## BrianM

...Great news, thanks Frank! You really listen and care for your customers. There may not be a big financial incentive to re-pop this, but you're doing it anyway! I was a bit too young when this first came out. I'm from the "Square Box Aurora" era. Anyway, I will get one as a novelty and to support your efforts.


----------



## iamweasel

This was never a kit I had high on my list but I can say having one wouldn't ruin my day either.....so count me in for one at least.


----------



## Roland

iamweasel said:


> This was never a kit I had high on my list but I can say having one wouldn't ruin my day either.....so count me in for one at least.


I have to admit that the Big Franky does not get me excited as much as the other kits do. But, since alot of people have been waiting for it to come out in styrene since the Polar Lights product announcement days, I'm happy it will be released. I'll certainly try to purchase at least one of them as well.


----------



## Roland

I purchased a cold cast porcelain Big Franky about 8 years ago. It's big and heavy. I can't exactly recall which company made them anymore. Was it Monster's in Moton or...? But, I like the idea of styrene Big Franky better because it's not as heavy and easier to fix than a porcelain version. The porcelain ones never came with a Big Franky reproduction box either.


----------



## Zombie_61

otto said:


> I know the universal monsters have been done to death, but I think very high quality, (think Janus Quality) on affordable styrene kits would sell very well. All new karloff Frank, Bela Dracula, Chaney wolfman.


As I understand it, licensing from Universal and licensing from the Karloff, Lugosi, and Chaney estates are two separate issues; i.e., Universal can legally authorize use of the characters, but not the likenesses of the actors who played those characters. Sara Karloff and Bela Lugosi Jr. are _very_ protective of their fathers' legacies (I believe Chaney's heirs are the same way), so a separate legal agreement would have to be made with them before kits could be legally produced with their likenesses. I'm sure someone with more knowledge of such matters can say whether or not this is correct.



GlennME said:


> Hmmm, if the Hunchback can be renamed "The Bellringer" then Vampirella could be called "The Bloodsucker."


This is a different licensing issue. Polar Lights changed the name to avoid legal issues with Disney, who had legal rights to the _name_ and _their_ likeness of the character, which looked nothing like the kit. Changing the name of the Vampirella kit wouldn't solve anything because Harris Comics owns the name _and_ the likeness, so you'd have to change the kit as well and then it wouldn't be Vampirella. I've simplified my explanation but, again, I'm sure someone can say whether it's right or wrong.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Zomb', old kid,

Re: the actors estates' licensing rights - you pretty much nailed it. There might be an argument over how much Gigantic Frankenstein resembles Boris Karloff. On the other hand, permission notice from his daughter was evident with the 1999 long box reissue of Frankenstein, and not everyone agrees on how accurate that kit's likeness was to Karloff. I'm sure we can trust Frank to iron that one out.

I think that you also described the situation with Vampirella correctly as well. If Moebius simply _cannot _get Harris Comics to come to terms, then I think this would be a great place to start producing original characters (although Vampira or Elvira might not object to 1/13 scale styrene stardom). Or what about a Monster Scenes Faith Domergue?

I may be single minded, but I'm easy...:dude: 

Mark McG.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I believe that the Universal Movie Monster licenses are licenses for the use of the Classic Monster characters. 
My understanding is that there is no longer any right of approval involving the estates of the actors who portrayed the characters. I believe that this is the result of an agreement reached between the studio and the estates of the actors.

Dave
Dave


----------



## Duck Fink

WOW....First big Frankie news and now Monster Scenes are being kicked around!!! yeah!!!


----------



## BlackbirdCD

I dunno about this. I think instead there should be maybe another U.S.S. Enterprise or X-Wing fighter kit released first, don't you?



[ probably more amusing if heard in person, over beer ]


----------



## Mark McGovern

Dave Metzner said:


> ...My understanding is that there is no longer any right of approval involving the estates of the actors who portrayed the characters...


So what you're saying is, there should be no impediments to the Faith Domergue model?:tongue: 

Mark McG.


----------



## Zorro

Dave Metzner said:


> I believe that the Universal Movie Monster licenses are licenses for the use of the Classic Monster characters.
> My understanding is that there is no longer any right of approval involving the estates of the actors who portrayed the characters. I believe that this is the result of an agreement reached between the studio and the estates of the actors.
> 
> Dave
> Dave


Man! I wonder how much that "agreement" cost Universal?


----------



## phrankenstign

Zorro said:


> Man! I wonder how much that "agreement" cost Universal?


I'm sure the "savings' will be passed on to us, the consumers!


----------



## fluke

BlackbirdCD said:


> I dunno about this. I think instead there should be maybe another U.S.S. Enterprise or X-Wing fighter kit released first, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> [ probably more amusing if heard in person, over beer ]


See folks...thats why we own guns  Mr. Doll.....you have a three second head start....1......2......click!


----------



## Zorro

BlackbirdCD said:


> I dunno about this. I think instead there should be maybe another U.S.S. Enterprise or X-Wing fighter kit released first, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> [ probably more amusing if heard in person, over beer ]


I do _not_ want to see a request for a Big Spocky. Or a Big Darthy neither!


----------



## Scheisseler

Mark McGovern said:


> Zomb', old kid,
> 
> Re: the actors estates' licensing rights - you pretty much nailed it. There might be an argument over how much Gigantic Frankenstein resembles Boris Karloff. On the other hand, permission notice from his daughter was evident with the 1999 long box reissue of Frankenstein, and not everyone agrees on how accurate that kit's likeness was to Karloff. I'm sure we can trust Frank to iron that one out.


I don't have the box in front of me, but seems to me I recall the likeness acknowledgment for that kit going to Chaney Enterprises. I think at the time, Ms. Karloff was causing Universal a little bit of grief over this issue in general, and in response they were doing whatever they could to avoid including the Karloff estate in licensing deals. I actually have a Mummy t-shirt that I bought at the Universal theme park in L.A. around this time, featuring the well-recognized Mummy logo from the original Karloff film... and a rendering of Chaney Jr. as Kharis for the illustration.


----------



## razorwyre1

Dave Metzner said:


> I believe that the Universal Movie Monster licenses are licenses for the use of the Classic Monster characters.
> My understanding is that there is no longer any right of approval involving the estates of the actors who portrayed the characters. I believe that this is the result of an agreement reached between the studio and the estates of the actors.
> 
> Dave
> Dave


thats basically it. from what i heard, if youre shopping for a frankenstein license you can either purchase the "generic" frankenstein, or for a higher price the "karloff" frankenstein (or chaney or lugosi). it all depends on how much you want your product to resemble a particular incarnation of the character. (years ago, i sculpted a franky product for a certain company, and was under strict orders to not make it resemble any of those 3 actors, but to just follow the generic face in the style guide.) this is all a result of bela lugosi jr's battles with universal over the years (iirc he also represents the karloff and chaney estates). 
the original frankenstein kit is definatly supposed to be boris in the "bride of frankenstein" version of the makeup. considering what the generic franky looked like at the time i did my piece (kind of a cross between karloff and strange), i think moebius is in the clear, and wont have to opt for the more expensive karloff version.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

If you go to the Karloff website, there is a page describing who controls what.

http://www.karloff.com/LicenseSettlement.html

Essentially, Sara Karloff retains the rights to Boris Karloff's likeness, but allows Universal to handle licensing regarding the Frankenstein Monster and Mummy.

I do not believe the Lugosi or Chaney estates have this same agreement.

Steve


----------



## BatToys

If Moebius made different versions of Gigantic Frankenstein, I'd buy them.

I suggested a variant Frightening Lightning blurb on the same box and I'd also like to see a huge Glow square box for a third version too.

Will the instructions be in color?
A durable rubber band for the arms?


----------



## razorwyre1

given the choice between a plain giant franky and a glow giant franky, i'll take the glow anyday.


----------



## ChrisW

A glow variant? What's not to like? I'd get both.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Scheisseler said:


> ...seems to me I recall the likeness acknowledgment for that kit going to Chaney Enterprises.


Maybe, but I do recall seeing the Karloff estate's permission notice on the Frankenstein intsructions. As for The Mummy, I'm sure that Chaney Enterpises made the case that the close right eye and crippled right arm identified the Aurora model as representative as the monster portrayed by Lon Chaney, Jr.

I think that Gigantic Frankenstein _generally _resembled Karloff, but whether the likeness was close enough to warrant a claim to proprietary rights by his estate is a bone for Moebius' and Ms. Karloff's legal beagles to fight over.

Mark McG.


----------



## BatToys

Mark McGovern said:


> I think that Gigantic Frankenstein _generally _resembled Karloff,
> Mark McG.


I thought the box art was based on Glenn Strange.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

The box art is Strange, but the figure is clearly inspired by Karloff


----------



## Mitchellmania

My hats off to you guys!! It's starting to feel like the old Polor Lights board here again! 
Is the a posability of you guys working with Revel to put out the Phantom of the Opera to add to the Monster collection?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

It's good to be talking about positives again.

In that spirit, I would to make a few suggestions for Moebius to consider with Universal. What about "This Island Earth" for subject matter ? I know that the Metaluna MutANT was proposed for Aurora; it would still seem to be one of the missing jewels in styrene for Monsters. From the same movie you could also consider a combo pack of Exeter's spaceship and one of the enemy ships, or perhaps Exeter's ship moored on Metaluna. A more obscure kit could be one of the Interociter.

Trying to rack my brains as to what other Universal pictures might yield some gold...


----------



## BronzeGiant

As long as we're making suggestions from Universal pics, what about a Creeper kit designed to be Rondo Hatton from "The Brute Man", "House of Horrors", "The Pearl of Death" etc. They're all Universal pictures.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Zorro said:


> I do _not_ want to see a request for a Big Spocky. Or a Big Darthy neither!


*BIG YODA!!!*
*BIG YODA!!!*
*BIG YODA!!!*
*BIG YODA!!!*



Oh... no...wait... that'd be actual size!

Great job on getting Big Frankie out to the public!! There's a great mythos around him & I may get one just for the hype & to help out your company!


----------



## mcdougall

This is the best news I've heard in 40 years, I will buy six...at least! This will open the door once again to the release of some pretty cool New models!!!
Denis :woohoo:



Hello from the Future Today is Feb 24 2018 ...as a follow up to this I in Fact bought 7 Big Frankies.... Built 1 Gave 3 away as gifts and have one of each of the Variants... Bye for now


----------



## Moebius

Mr. Wabac said:


> Trying to rack my brains as to what other Universal pictures might yield some gold...


Just to let everyone know, we don't have license to everything Universal, just certain subjects in the monster line. Subjects that have been long chosen. Another month and we'll do some announcing.....


----------



## Monarch Models

Awesome Frank!!

Count me in to buy several Gigantic Frankies. And several Glow Gigantic Frankies (if such a kit was in the mix)

Scott


----------



## Moebius

Monarch Models said:


> Awesome Frank!!
> 
> Count me in to buy several Gigantic Frankies. And several Glow Gigantic Frankies (if such a kit was in the mix)
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott, I'll be sure to have some for you!


----------



## ChrisW

Originally Posted by *Monarch Models*
_Awesome Frank!!_

_Count me in to buy several Gigantic Frankies. And several Glow Gigantic Frankies (if such a kit was in the mix)_

_Scott_


_Thanks Scott, I'll be sure to have some for you!_


Snif..Snif.. I mean, doesn't that just bring tears of joy to your eyes? Pretty soon there'll be group hugs and singin' Kumbuya!!!


----------



## otto

I'll take a few of whatever you make frank!


----------



## mcdougall

With the release of Gigantic Frankenstein my old Aurora collection will be complete...of course Nosferatu stands with pride among them and soon the Ghost of Castel Mare and the Invisible Man...may this never end...Thank you both Monarch and Moebius for making a lot of peoples wishes come true!!!
Damn.... I can't stop humming 'Kumbuya' to myself...
Denis :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph

Ahhhhh. Christmas comes around again. To quote Alvin and The Chipmunks: "We've been good, but we can't last."
Part of the fun of this hobby is the anticipation. I'll bet Frank is grinning from ear to ear waiting for the big announcements.
Woo-hoo!


----------



## phrankenstign

I think making a Glow Big Phrankie is a great idea. Now, it may be easier and cheaper to do it the Frightening Lightning way by just putting a lightning sticker over the box just as was done with the Frightening Lightning Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kit.


----------



## otto

And maybe to keep costs down, intsead of having optional glow parts dont add an extra sprue, but design the mold trees so just certain parts are injected in glow. hee hee , might be cool to do the regular run in two colors of plastic, green for face and hands, dk grey or black for the rest. hmmmm i maybe onto something. Come to think of it, the original was molded in three colors, black, grey and copper IIRC..


----------



## Dave Metzner

The original is actually four colors - Gray Head , hands and Rock, Copper chain ,Black upper body and Arms and Dark Blue Lower body and arm attachment parts

Dave


----------



## AFILMDUDE

ChrisW said:


> Snif..Snif.. I mean, doesn't that just bring tears of joy to your eyes? Pretty soon there'll be group hugs and singin' Kumbuya!!!












KUUUMBAYAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## wolfman66

A Glow Big Frankie!!!Oh hell ya make that one please!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys

phrankenstign said:


> I think making a Glow Big Phrankie is a great idea. Now, it may be easier and cheaper to do it the Frightening Lightning way by just putting a lightning sticker over the box just as was done with the Frightening Lightning Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kit.


Three versions would be cool- regular box, Frightening Lightning box, a HUGE Glow in the Dark box with a different square size and different graphics.

I imagine the square glow art would be a close up of Gig Frank without the kids building the kit photos. 

And the Moebius logo can be changed to the seventies block lettering Aurora logo. (Did the square Glow kits have that new logo?)

And this way Moebius would get more use out of the molds.


----------



## beck

holy smokes !!!! i don't come online for a couple of days and look what happens . 
i am truly thrilled to hear this news . even though i have a BU i'll be looking forward to picking up at least 2 of these ( more if indeed there's a glow version ) . 
i'll be on the list for a pre order as soon as i see one . 
hb


----------



## spocks beard

I am glad to hear about this kit being reissued after 40 plus years :thumbsup: This is another rare kit i missed out on as a kid,As it was discontinued well after i discovered the Aurora monster kits.If the kit is released,I will buy. :dude: Thanks moebius models!


----------



## Zorro

Hey Steve and Mega (and other dealer types) - will you post here as soon as you are ready for pre-orders? I'd hate to miss the boat.


----------



## BatToys

beck said:


> even though i have a BU i'll be looking forward to picking up at least 2 of these ( more if indeed there's a glow version ) .
> i'll be on the list for a pre order as soon as i see one .
> hb


I have two Gigantic Frankensteins MIB and the factory built up. I'll be happy to have the reissue to build.


----------



## beck

hey Bats , got a pic of the factory BU ? i'd like to see that . 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink

Man I would welcome a glow frankie as well!


----------



## Mark McGovern

Duck Fink said:


> Man I would welcome a glow frankie as well!


I gotta say that I've pretty much given up on the whole "Glow in the Dark" concept. I've always tried to assemble and paint my monsters for the most realistic look, but that approach can't work with G.i.t.D. models. If a luminous plastic is used on a model then it can't be painted - or at most, it can only be colored with a wash. Then too, only _parts_ of the Aurora G.i.t.D. kits were made of phosphorescent plastic, which meant that you'd have a Frankenstein with frog-belly-white head, hands and boots with the lights on. Turn 'em off and you had these weird little blobs of light glowing over your shelves in the dark. The Luminators effect was marginally better, if your taste ran to neon-colored monsters glowing under that black light. 

Now, Frank has indicated that the Gigantic Frankenstein model has a lot going against it already - it's going to appeal only to a niche market, and a pretty small niche at that. Because it's a large kit it will have to cost more to produce, owing in part to the sheer volume of plastic in the box. How he could produce a glow version is more than I can say.

But if you just _got _to have a luminous Big Frankie, D.F., why not go over yours with luminous paint?

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall

Right now on the Ebay there is a Big Frankie on auction, $1000.00 and still a day to go... two weeks ago the high bid on one was $1900.00 but it never came near the $3300.00 reserve set by the owner...you know what? $60.00 or $90.00 seems pretty cheap in comparison, yeah I know it's not an original, but I couldn't care less, first of all it will be a mint condition box and mint condition plastic...Oh yeah I'm ok with all that... and second of all ...who cares put me down for six kits !!! :woohoo: 
Denis


----------



## Marko

It will be an original, just a 2008 original. Same box art, same kit. Who cares if it is not 40 years old? What is the advantage to old age in a plastic model kit? As far as glow, if possible, sure. But I have a feeling we are lucky to see the kit at all.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Zorro said:


> Hey Steve and Mega (and other dealer types) - will you post here as soon as you are ready for pre-orders? I'd hate to miss the boat.


If you are signed up for my Hobbyshop update mail list, you'll be notified of new items, restocks, and preorders. 

That's the easiest way I have found to make sure everyone is alerted to things like this.

Steve


----------



## Duck Fink

Mark McGovern said:


> But if you just _got _to have a luminous Big Frankie, D.F., why not go over yours with luminous paint?
> 
> Mark McG.


I dont need one but if someone is going to make a few (or at least consider it) then I am buying! I enjoy collecting chase kits and variants.


----------



## phrankenstign

Duck Fink said:


> I dont need one but if someone is going to make a few (or at least consider it) then I am buying! I enjoy collecting chase kits and variants.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Zombie_61

Marko said:


> It will be an original, just a 2008 original. Same box art, same kit. Who cares if it is not 40 years old? What is the advantage to old age in a plastic model kit? As far as glow, if possible, sure. But I have a feeling we are lucky to see the kit at all.


I'm sure there are many "purist" collectors out there who would prefer an original Aurora Gigantic Frankenstein MIB and still wrapped, either to complete their collection or simply for bragging rights. Personally, I've never seen the appeal of collecting kits just to leave them in the box; most of the time I don't even keep the boxes or instruction sheets. I buy them to build them, so original or re-issue makes no difference to me.

Besides, in 40 years original Moebius and Monarch kits will have their own "collector" value.


----------



## xsavoie

Would this BIG FRANKY kit be a limited run of a thousand kits like Captain Action,or possibly less.Would it include a never done before Big Franky plaque.


----------



## buzzconroy

Marko said:



> It will be an original, just a 2008 original. Same box art, same kit. Who cares if it is not 40 years old? What is the advantage to old age in a plastic model kit? As far as glow, if possible, sure. But I have a feeling we are lucky to see the kit at all.


Actually its going to be casted from a kit, reverse engineering I believe, not from the original molds, so its not a original,its a copy, but I am happy that everyone will have a chance to have one to build and paint.

Buzz


----------



## BatToys

Moebius ads could say an original would cost 4 grand but now you can buy one for $90.00. 

My BU is stored away but I saw one on the net and in some monster magazine and AFM's Aurora issue.

Hey a fourth variant, Illuminator Gigantic Frankenstein. In a black box with a red neon Gig Frank on the cover.


----------



## otto

NOOOO, nooo my eyes! Please dont make anything in the luminator plastic. Sometimes dead is better.


----------



## Mark McGovern

buzzconroy said:


> Actually its going to be casted from a kit, reverse engineering I believe, not from the original molds, so its not a original,its a copy...Buzz


I'm pretty sure you're right, buzz; I believe Aurora itself melted down the Gigantic Frankenstein molds while the corporation was still extant. Today, we'd call that a crime, but in 1966 it was probably a smart way to deal with the molds for a model that hadn't sold well. But as Polar Lights has shown us, laser scanning and computer-assisted design technologies can perform miracles.

What did we call those new-and-improved repops like the larger scale Captain America with the alternate faces and clear water splashes. Was it "Enhanced Reissues"?

Mark McGee, my short term memory is shot and long term isn't doing so well, either, I think.



otto said:


> ...Please dont make anything in the luminator plastic. Sometimes dead is better.


Ditto, otto. Now if we could only apply the same policy to Disco...


----------



## Dave Metzner

This kit will be produced in a limited run of all the kits we can sell!

Dave


----------



## buzzconroy

Dave , is Mobious going to mold the kit in original colors? 

Buzz


----------



## BatToys

Dave Metzner said:


> This kit will be produced in a limited run of all the kits we can sell!
> 
> Dave


What does that mean?
Kit run will be based on number of pre-orders?

No glow versions?


----------



## Mark McGovern

I think it means as many Big Frankie kits as there are people willing to buy them.

Mark McGee, you'd think that'd mean at least ONE "Gigantic Faith Domergue"...


----------



## Moebius

xsavoie said:


> Would this BIG FRANKY kit be a limited run of a thousand kits like Captain Action,or possibly less.Would it include a never done before Big Franky plaque.


No plans on limiting it, as we need to sell as many as we can to work off the tooling costs and licensing.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I tried to make a funny - guess I didn't do that very well-I meant to convey the message that we intend to make kits as long as we can sell them. 
Guess my post wasn't very clear in this. As Frank just said, this is not a limited edition kit!

Dave


----------



## ChrisW

I posted a message on the Monster Kid forums that this kit will be available again. Maybe word-of-mouth to the monster/collector community will help sales. 
Out of curiousity - was the painting ever used on a Famous Monsters cover, or somewhere else?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

65 yearbook


----------



## A Taylor

CDub,
That painting was merchandised fairly heavily. I've got a puzzle of it, and I'm sure there were other items as well.
AT


----------



## buzzconroy

umm will the plastic be molded in same color as the original?Your reply is much appreciated,
Thank you

Buzz


----------



## ChrisW

Steve, Anthony, thanks for the responses guys.

Stupid thing is, I HAVE that yearbook!!! :freak: _I thought I had seen it somewhere else!_


----------



## BatToys

What if you sent a GF to the Conan O'Brien show and Letterman to see if they'll give it free publicity?

I plan to buy at least two and two of every variant.


----------



## beck

i would even buy the disco version . 
hb


----------



## Dave Metzner

I don't know what color we'll mold it in......My personal preference is to mold it in a different color than the original to keep parts of the new kit from being passed off as parts of an original!


----------



## Zorro

Dave Metzner said:


> I don't know what color we'll mold it in......My personal preference is to mold it in a different color than the original to keep parts of the new kit from being passed off as parts of an original!


 Seems ethical to me.


----------



## The Batman

*FUSCHIA*


- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks for the reply Dave much appreciated.

Buzz


----------



## mrmurph

Of course, if Big Frank was to be made of glow plastic, this would eliminate any possible confusion concerning original vs reissue parts.
The same claim could be made for gelatinous luminator plastic.
(Did I really just say that? Must be some glue fumes in here. )
Murph


----------



## razorwyre1

how about glow head and hands and the rest in black? 
i really want to see it in glow (of course i am happy to see it at all)


----------



## razorwyre1

Mark McGovern said:


> I gotta say that I've pretty much given up on the whole "Glow in the Dark" concept. I've always tried to assemble and paint my monsters for the most realistic look, but that approach can't work with G.i.t.D. models.



ive had success using translucent paint through the airbrush, allowing the unpainted glow areas on the "highlights" to show through. you need to use a paint that really grabs to the plastic on its own without primer (there used to be clear sealer/primers for adding murals to the side of vehicles, but i can no longer find it.) you need a light hand with it, but it can look good.
the thing about it is that it really needs to be a character where that pale chartreuse of the plastic makes for a good basic flesh color for the character. fortunatly frankenstein's monster is one of them.


----------



## Mark McGovern

razorwyre1 said:


> ...the thing about it is that it really needs to be a character where that pale chartreuse of the plastic makes for a good basic flesh color for the character. fortunatly frankenstein's monster is one of them.


Okay, I'll give ya that, raze. In fact, now that the subject has come up, I'll admit that I've always planned to retain the glow aspect of the Mummy's Chariot body just for its ghostly appearance. I suppose glow parts have their uses.

Mark mcG.


----------



## beck

oh man !! Mark , that's cool idea ! just a light brown wash to accentuate the bandages .... 
oh , and to make my post on topic , BIG FRANKY !!! :woohoo: 
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern

I meant the body of the Chariot itself would be left in the glow plastic, with everything else being painted opaquely. Ideas? I got a million of 'em, beck, a million of 'em! Hahchchchaaaa - !

Mark McSchnozz


----------



## mcdougall

One week ago today we all heard this fantastic news and that's all I've been thinking of...Everyday that passes is another day closer to my owning a Gigantic Frankenstein. Any ballpark ideas when it will be released? 
Denis :woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink

mcdougall said:


> One week ago today we all heard this fantastic news and that's all I've been thinking of...Everyday that passes is another day closer to my owning a Gigantic Frankenstein. Any ballpark ideas when it will be released?
> Denis :woohoo:


One week, 160 posts and 4,182 views. That's watcha call "news"!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

:roll: YEA BIG FRANKY!!! :roll: 


Mark, on my Mummys Chariot I left the glowing area of the lanterns and the outside edges of the snake exhaust unpainted. 
It looks interesting after shining a very bright light on it for a few minutes then lowering the lights until I can make out the glow but not so dark as to not see the rest of the kit.

RK


----------



## BatToys

Is GF going to be molded in one color or more but different colors from the Aurora?

If one color I prefer light gray (to see the details best).

What if pre-paid orders were taken to help Frank with the cost of the kit?


----------



## razorwyre1

mcdougall said:


> One week ago today we all heard this fantastic news and that's all I've been thinking of...Everyday that passes is another day closer to my owning a Gigantic Frankenstein. Any ballpark ideas when it will be released?
> Denis :woohoo:


its probably way too early to even speculate on that.


----------



## otto

Its too early to speculate, but I will go out on a limb and say, last quarter of 2008, maybe around Holloween.... Now, what to I know? ...nuttin...but it seems like a good guess.


----------



## razorwyre1

pre-halloween would be cool, as then it could become a great decoration!


----------



## mcdougall

Halloween... how SPOOOOKTACULAR would that be!! I've always had a question about BF...ever picture I've ever seen of the big guy, the pupils of his eyes were black...is that how it came out of the box? how would this be accomplished with injection molding?
Denis  :roll:


----------



## Mark McGovern

Simple, mcdee - the pupils were actual holes in the plastic. The irises are nicely done as recessed circles, too. Here's a peek: http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/1847Big_FrankyRightCU.jpg

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall

DOH!!! Thanks Mark or should I say McGee :wave: That shows you how close I've ever been to a BF...by the way thats' an incredible paint job on Frankie, is that your handy-work? ...Man I'm gonna have fun with this kit!!!
McDee :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern

McDee,

Yup, he was my 10th birthday present - though he got a facelift and a base in 2002. And yup, you're gonna have fun with that kit!:thumbsup: 

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall

I turned 10 in 1963 eight days after JFK was killed and got an Aurora Frankenstein model for my birthday, I was floored because 98cents in '63 was a lot of money to my folks...when Big Frankie came along the next year...$4.98!!! Forgeddaboudit...that was a down payment on a Steudabaker, so...yeah I've been waiting a Long, Long time for this to happen...so cost be damned...I'm getting a case of them...I'm going to make sure my (soon to be) grandson gets one when he turns 10!
Mcdee :woohoo:


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Same here Denis - My youngest Grandson turned 10 in 2007 - And have two Great Grandsons, too. So I guess that's why I've been getting three to Four each. good thing I am working again at the Hospital - Pay is much better.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Lloyd Collins

What is the big deal, it is just a model! :devil: :lol:


----------



## mcdougall

No...no your wrong Lloyd...the release of Gigantic Frankenstein is not just the release of a model...it's an event that I've been waiting over 40 years for...Yeah just plastic and cardboard, but then again isn't a diamond just a rock...  
(whoa I got way too deep there...hey just happy BF is coming back!)
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern

mcdougall said:


> ...when Big Frankie came along the next year...$4.98!!!...


Ah, the memories. A ninety-eight cent model would eat up most of my allowance back then. So I'd have had to save my allowance for _five whole weeks _to buy one for myself. However, as birthday #10 was fast approaching, I began a campaign to get a Big Frankie for a present that rivalled Ralphie's efforts in _A Christmas Story _(1983). As in that movie, my work paid off - and I didn't even put out an eye!

Mark McG.


----------



## BatToys

I remember my Dad buying me the Factory built up Gigantic Frankenstein off the shelf at Barnetts.


----------



## phrankenstign

BatToys said:


> I remember my Dad buying me the Factory built up Gigantic Frankenstein off the shelf at Barnetts.


Do you still have it or a picture of it?


----------



## phrankenstign

Yes? No?


----------



## BatToys

The factory Gigantic Frankenstein I had as a 5 year old kid I broke following the advice of my father's side cousins. About 15 years ago I bought a boxed Factory GF in Toy Shop. 

AFM and another monster magazine ran a picture of a factory GF.

PS to all

Just saw the musical Wicked. It's excellent, especially to take a date.


----------



## phrankenstign

I wonder who has the biggest collection of Aurora factory buildups. They're fairly scarce to begin with. I can't imagine that there were as many Big Phranky buildups as there were of the others......especially since he cost so much more than the others. It'll be interesting to see what the Moebius buildup looks like!


----------



## BatToys

If you collect everything Gigantic Frankenstein:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIGANTIC-FRANKENSTEIN-GUMBALL-CHARM-Big-Frankie-Blue_W0QQitemZ290128533340QQihZ019QQcategoryZ19195QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

I wonder if Moebius will try the original motorized version?


----------



## Dave Metzner

There never was an original motorized version as a production item......only a design for a motorized version. You'd just about have to throw all the kit parts away and start over from zero to produce a motorized toy that looks like Gigantic Frankenstein.


----------



## BatToys

Oh right there was never a motorized prototype.

I plan to buy at least two Gigantic Frankensteins and would love to see variants like a Frightening Lightning box and a "Glow in the Dark" square box.

I hope the rubber band for the arms will be higher quality and durable. Most rubber bands dry out and break so maybe something longer lasting?

The Aurora came with paint and brushes. I know you said no paint because of Chinese lead concerns but how about paint brushes with the Moebius logo?


----------



## phrankenstign

I'll be ready to scoop up whatever kind of variation Moebius produces.

With paints....without paints.....in a Frightening Lightning version.....in a Glow in the Dark version....

It'll be GREAT!!!


----------



## BatToys

After G.F., I wonder if they will make the Gigantic King Kong kit Aurora almost made?

Or a Gigantic Cloverfield.
Hey, Godzilla vs. Cloverfield.


----------



## BatToys

For a Gigantic Frankenstein Glow square box version, the box could be a tight close up of Glenn Strange's painting but the lettering would cover up the face.
(The photos of the kids would be omitted from the seventies Glow version as Aurora would crop the art on Glow kits.)

Instead what if Chris White created a painting based on an actual GF model kit with the arms outstreched for the Glow box version? In a way looking like the regular Frankenstein Glow box.


----------



## Bobman

BatToys said:


> I hope the rubber band for the arms will be higher quality and durable. Most rubber bands dry out and break so maybe something longer lasting?


Something like vinyl or other longer lasting material. But here's a thought: how about just buying a few extra rubber bands? I know they go inside and are built in to the kit, but scope out some good quality stuff _before_ you do the build-up.


----------



## Y3a

I use small springs. They don't dryrot!


----------



## BatToys

After all this discussion on Gigantic Frankenstein, I decided to undig from storage my factory Gigantic Frankenstein.

Opening the Aurora shipping box was like the scene of Abbott and Costello opening the crate that held Frankenstein. It had been at least 12 years since I last looked at it. The 43 year old rubber band appeared to still hold the arms although I didn't dare twist the arms.

I used to have a factory b/u when I was 5 so it was nice to see it again.


----------



## BatToys

Will the Glow version look like this?


----------



## otto

Ohhhhh, dats nice Bats. Where do you get those wonderful toys? Is that a photoshop? If so thats a heck of a job!


----------



## BatToys

No not photoshop. Someone actually recasted a Glow in the Dark version.


----------



## phrankenstign

Who produced that one, when was it released, and what did it cost at the time?


----------



## Zombie_61

BatToys said:


> Will the Glow version look like this?


Oh, great. Now I want a _glow_ Big Frankie! :freak:
Or at least glow face, arms, and hands.

Seriously, _great_ photo BatToys!


----------



## mcdougall

VERY COOOOOOL!! ME WANT... GLOW FRANKIE GOOOOOD...
Mcdee :freak:


----------



## BatToys

phrankenstign said:


> Who produced that one, when was it released, and what did it cost at the time?


I found it googling "Gigantic Frankentein" or images but I think only one was made.


----------



## BatToys

Horrorshow magazine had an excellent article on Gigantic Frankenstein last year.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I'm pretty sure Keith Myers put out those Glow Big Frankies. It was years and years ago. If I recall, they were $300 kits, but I could be wrong about that.

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

Hey check this out...saw it on the Ebay today;


AURORA GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN BIG FRANKIE MODEL KIT BOX

SUPER RARE BOX EXCELLENT CONDITION ! 
$500.00
-	USA	9d 02h 08

Think someone should tell him about the new Big Frankie being released? The $500.00 is for the BOX only! We're all going to have them this summer, with the model, for a whole lot less!  
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys

Will Moebius make a gold plated Gigantic Frankenstein like the gold Captain Action trophy?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I am sure you can get one gold plated if you really want to. Check out a local trophy shop.

Steve


----------



## xsavoie

I do believe that Monogram did offer a chroming of kits service at their establishment quite a few years back.Of course it was a matter of receiving enough requests to fill the chrome making chamber,I think.I guess that gold chroming would also have been offered at that time.


----------



## BatToys

If Moebius made a "Supersized Gigantic Frankenstein" how tall would it be? Four feet?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

More importantly, if it were 4 feet, would it have 20 toes?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

<forhead smack>

Good grief! What a silly thing to say! Of course he would!


----------



## Dave Metzner

I think it's safe to say thet our Gigantic Frankenstein kit will come in one size only!

Dave


----------



## The Batman

mcdougall said:


> Hey check this out...saw it on the Ebay today;
> 
> 
> AURORA GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN BIG FRANKIE MODEL KIT BOX
> 
> SUPER RARE BOX EXCELLENT CONDITION !
> $500.00
> - USA 9d 02h 08
> 
> Think someone should tell him about the new Big Frankie being released? The $500.00 is for the BOX only! We're all going to have them this summer, with the model, for a whole lot less!
> Mcdee


Well, obviously some guy is trying to cash-in on his original box before the public at large becomes aware of the new release by Moebius. Yeah, I'm sure there's still a few folks out there who don't know about it yet.

- GJS


----------



## Zorro

The Batman said:


> Well, obviously some guy is trying to cash-in on his original box before the public at large becomes aware of the new release by Moebius. Yeah, I'm sure there's still a few folks out there who don't know about it yet.
> 
> - GJS


He's probably just hoping to recoup his original investment - which is about to go south.


----------



## BatToys

I always though it was clever of Aurora to just put "Fr" on the stone to let kids use abstact thinking and spell out the name for themselves. 

If Gigantic Monsters becomes a series, who should be next?
King Kong, Dracula, or Godzilla?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

BatToys said:


> If Gigantic Monsters becomes a series, who should be next? King Kong, Dracula, or Godzilla?


My vote would have been for King Kong! Just think of all the goofy places & poses you could stick him in! :lol:


----------



## A Taylor

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> More importantly, if it were 4 feet, would it have 20 toes?


That almost made me snort diet soda through my nose!


----------



## beck

my resin Big Frankie is going to be a lawn gnome . 
hb


----------



## mcdougall

That Big Frankie 'Box Only' just sold on Ebay for, brace yourself,...$2000.00
2 grand for an empty box... no kit... empty... alrighty then 
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie

beck said:


> my resin Big Frankie is going to be a lawn gnome .
> hb


 Give him a lantern and jockey cap! :jest:


----------



## mcdougall

That would look so cool at Halloween:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

mcdougall said:


> That Big Frankie 'Box Only' just sold on Ebay for, brace yourself,...$2000.00
> 2 grand for an empty box... no kit... empty... alrighty then


:freak:

I just told the wife & she said, "I want a box!"


----------



## Auroranut

I've been watching it too. That's rediculous!!! How many Aurora figures could you buy with that ?
Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I've got some genuine original Aurora Blackbeard, Capt. Kidd, Dr. Jekyll ,Tonto, and Tarzan sprues for sale. First offer over $200 gets the lot!!!! Bargain!!!!
Chris.


----------



## Zorro

Auroranut said:


> I've been watching it too. That's rediculous!!! How many Aurora figures could you buy with that ?
> Chris.


If he's paying $2,000 for a Big Frankie box, he's probably already acquired every Aurora figure he ever wanted. In fact, he may well already have a Big Frankie box or two - but they are not in as "fine" condition as this one. That's the thing about serious collecting. Your "grails" become progressively more rare and expensive as you fill all the "holes" in your collection.


----------



## kit-junkie

That's _still_ a lot of money for cardboard, ink and paper. What a conversation piece that will be.


----------



## Trek Ace

I remember the near-mint box last year that sold for $3600. It was the most I have ever seen one sell for.


----------



## mcdougall

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:
for $3600.00 I'd better be able to drive it to work:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## BronzeGiant

That's just a case of someone with more money than sense, plain and simple.


----------



## Zorro

BronzeGiant said:


> That's just a case of someone with more money than sense, plain and simple.


That's an equation that only his accountant can determine for sure. Whether it's the stock market, fine art, or model kits - most speculators have a pretty good sense of what they can afford - and a pretty good sense of what kind of profit they can turn down the road. Sometimes they're wrong, but if they've been in it for awhile, more often than not they turn out to be right. I would imagine there are a number of collectors on this board who have figured out how to turn their hobby into a positive cash-flow. Buying, selling, and trading is a great way to build a first-rate collection without breaking the bank.


----------



## 1bluegtx

Zorro said:


> If he's paying $2,000 for a Big Frankie box, he's probably already acquired every Aurora figure he ever wanted. In fact, he may well already have a Big Frankie box or two - but they are not in as "fine" condition as this one. That's the thing about serious collecting. Your "grails" become progressively more rare and expensive as you fill all the "holes" in your collection.


I agree! i would like to upgrade my box someday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

1bluegtx said:


> I agree! i would like to upgrade my box someday.:thumbsup:


You need to. That one looks like _crap!_ :tongue: *




*Just kidding!


----------



## mcdougall

I think I'm going to be very happy with the box that's going to come with my very own Brand New Moebius Gigantic Frankenstein x six 
Mcdee


----------



## Bill1

I have a Big Franky model that was given to me when i was around five years old.Has been put together and of course the neck bolts are missing (sock in the washing machine syndrome)?Well, have had the big guy for 40 years and just when i go to sell him, i chicken out.Any idea how rare these guys are?


----------



## Zorro

Bill1 said:


> I have a Big Franky model that was given to me when i was around five years old.Has been put together and of course the neck bolts are missing (sock in the washing machine syndrome)?Well, have had the big guy for 40 years and just when i go to sell him, i chicken out.Any idea how rare these guys are?


Rare enough to sell for hundreds to thousands of dollars depending on condition. But the value is about to drop!


----------



## kit-junkie

Do you really think collectible value will drop? I don't think it will. The Aurora kit will always be THE Big Frankie kit, right? The Moebius kit just serves as a builder for all of us who can't justify spending the cash for an original. That's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## TAY666

kit-junkie said:


> Do you really think collectible value will drop? I don't think it will. The Aurora kit will always be THE Big Frankie kit, right? The Moebius kit just serves as a builder for all of us who can't justify spending the cash for an original. That's my take on it, anyway.


MIB examples will probably still command high prices. Though probably not as high as they are now.
Built-up and partial kit prices will drop through the floor though.
Builders don't care about who made it, as long as they can build it.
There will still be some demand from those who would like to have an original Aurora, but they won't be willing to pay much of a premium for that exra bit of coolness.

It's the same way it has worked with any other kit that has been repoped,


----------



## Zombie_61

kit-junkie said:


> Do you really think collectible value will drop? I don't think it will. The Aurora kit will always be THE Big Frankie kit, right? The Moebius kit just serves as a builder for all of us who can't justify spending the cash for an original. That's my take on it, anyway.


I think purists will still pay top dollar for an original Aurora Frankie. I don't just collect them, I _build_ them, so I couldn't care less about whether it's an original or a reissue.

That said, I also believe Moebius' Big Frankie will eventually become a valuable collectible in it's own right.


----------



## mcdougall

Well 10 months and 20 days since the original announcement of the remaking of Big Frankie... I'm actually holding this 'Grail' kit in my hands...and I've got to say a 
HUGE THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!
This beats all my expectations...from the sturdy box with the incredible Box Art to the huge kit inside! Smoking Man!!!
Mcdee
Sorry for dragging this old thread back up but it captures the initial excitement of the announcement ...


----------



## otto

Mines almost finished, just need to do a little touch up here and there...


----------

